# Canon 1DXm3 and maybe Autofocus issues?



## GiRiO (Feb 3, 2022)

Good Morning
I'm new here and I'm from Switzerland.
As an prof. Photographer and cameraman and have been working exclusively with Canon equipment for over 40 years. My latest investment is the 1DXm3, which I am very happy with. But something bothers me. It's about the autofocus. My question now:
Who should I contact so that I could pass on my technical problem so that Canon Japan would know about it and hopefully it will be fixed by a firmware update? Can someone help me there?
Thank you for your feedback.

GiRio


----------

